# Making progress



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a cockatiel (Emma) i purchased from a pet store in November '13. She was three months old and, unfortunately, was in a cage by herself at the store. She had been hand fed at an earlier age, but had been in the cage for a month.

When I got her home I found that she was terrified of hands. I tried all the suggestions--talking to her quietly, offering her millet, etc. She seemed comfortable with her surroundings and enjoyed spending time with my two budgies. She was not clipped and enjoyed flying around the living room, but getting her back in the cage was a problem because it was impossible to catch her! She was assertive and stubborn, and seemed to have no interest in me except as a source of food. And, even for food, she would not step up.

I had been looking forward to having a tiel because I had heard that they were more affectionate, so I was disappointed.

A month ago I got a hand-fed cockatiel (Silver) from a specialty bird store. I was able to interact with several and picked the one that was most ready to come on my finger. I kept him in a separate cage for two weeks and interacted with him every day. He is a joy!

I have seen Emma watching Silver and me interacting and playing together. She started being willing to jump onto my arm if I have a sunflower seed to offer her. The last couple of days she has come over to where I am sitting with Silver and, when I hold out my arm, she jumps up and sits while I chat to her, even though I have no seed to offer her. She still doesn't like fingers, but that's okay. She also will fly to my shoulder and sit there for a while

I am so pleased that getting the second bird has helped my relationship with Emma. I thought others might be interested in this experience.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

That's so cool to hear  I think Silver spiked some curiosity in her, like "Huh, if he thinks this person is okay, maybe its safe." So happy to hear you're making progress and that they're both getting along as well! The shoulder is such a huge step for a hand shy bird.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, Socal. I actually got a little emotional reading your response. It is so touching to see her starting to trust, and my feelings for her have become so much deeper in response to that trust.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Hand tame birds are so loving, and so much fun. But there is honestly something so special about forming a bond with a bird who started off afraid of people. I really am so happy for you and I can't wait to hear about the progress you guys make in the future too.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Things are going better and better since I got Silver (the hand fed baby).

I have been sitting in the living room with Silver on my shoulder. Over the last week or so, all the other birds fly over and perch on my chair, my shoulder, or my laptop. 

There's something so sweet about Silver sitting there on my shoulder. He seems completely calm and comfortable. Kind of self-contained. Every now and then I chat to him, or I rub my cheek against his beak, or ask him if I can touch his beak with my finger. Now and then he lets me.

I am enjoying all four birds so much more now that Silver has arrived.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have now had Emma, my cinnamon, 5 months; she's about 7-8 months old.

I was so discouraged for so long about ever taming her.

She jumps very readily onto my wrist or forearm for a sunflower seed, then stands there eating it and looking at me. She used to take it and fly away!

Also, I thought she would never perch on my finger. However, last night she actually perched on my hand, very close to my fingers. Also, last night she perched on my knee for about half an hour while I was watching television, seeming to be watching too.

I used to have so much trouble getting Emma into her cage. But, I've been keeping to a schedule: fly time for an hour in the morning, then a longer fly time in the afternoon into evening. At about 8 pm I turn off the light on top of the cage and the lights nearest the cage in the living room. I put seed in a bowl on the bottom of the cage. It's really been amazing: all four go into the cage and crowd around the bowl, eating together. About a half hour later, I wish them good night and cover the cage.

For a long time, I felt that Emma just didn't like me and that she was so stubborn.

I don't know for sure how much of it is having the hand fed baby. But, what a change. And, so gradual, until one day I think back on how things used to be and see that things have really changed.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Today, another first with Emma:

Emma has been with me five months now.

Many of you know how very, very gradual taming her has been!

Today Emma was very interested in me. I went over and talked to her on top of her cage. She stayed right there and listened to me for quite a few minutes.

Then (drumroll, please) she was on my arm, and I brought it close to my face. I actually managed to touch the top of her head with my nose, and she didn't fly away!


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I am so happy for you! Truly. What a wonderful success story.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

dianne said:


> Today, another first with Emma:
> 
> Emma has been with me five months now.
> 
> ...


That wonderful Dianne, I'm so happy for you and Emma


----------

